# What Are Your Favorite Types (1-16) ?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Be typist with me! Based on whatever criteria you want, 

Mine are these:

1. ENFP
2. ENTP
3. INFJ
4. INTJ
5. INTP
6. INFP
7. ISTJ
8. ISFP
9. ISTP
10. ENFJ
11. ENTJ
12. ESTP
13. ESFP
14. ESTJ
15. ESFJ
16. ISFJ 


It really turned to churned butter after 9. 

Anyway, yours?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

HEALTHY:
NFJ
INTJ

Except when they all keep tagging me just for asking them to be voluntary pawns


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

1. ISTP
2. INTP
3. ENTP
4. ESTP (yeah I like Ti)
5. ISTJ
6. INTJ
7. ESFP
8. INFJ
9. ISFJ
10. ISFP
11. ENFP
12. INFP
13. ENTJ
14. ENFJ
15. ESTJ
16. ESFJ

Bonus: Enneagram Rankings
7 > 3 > 9 > 5 > 8 > 1 > 6 > 4 > 2


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

1. INTJ
2. INFJ
3. ENFP
4. INTP
5. ESTP
6. ENTP
7. INFP
8. ENTJ
9. ISTP
10. ESFP
11. ISFP
12. ENFJ
13. ISTJ
14. ESTJ
15. ISFJ
16. ESFJ

Looks like I have a bias towards N and P types. I'm not a huge fan of SJ types either. Oh well.
ESTP is about the only S type I can stand. I am not a fan of S types at all.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

xNTPs are the best, and below reside the rest.

I can only really say that I like the types closest to myself the most as we're naturally the most compatible and will most likely have the least conflict between each other.
The other types can be great or crap for many reasons, and individually vary too much to be successfully or accurately generalized.
But let me just say that my favorite S-type has to be ISTP.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Whatever the ranking is, ENFP is dead last to me.
The tricks they pull on you when they simply get bored with you and the lengths they go manipulating people is astonishing.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel like this whole thread is a problem waiting to happen :laughing:


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

I won't do this.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

So how on earth are ESFJs so popular if no one likes us?


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Happy29 said:


> So how on earth are ESFJs so popular if no one likes us?


I really love them but maybe some forum members rather dislike them because they studied the functions and now think that Fe might be just some form of manipulation which isn't actually true. I think many may associate them with "nice on the outside but evil in the inside".


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Disappointed to see ESTJs are not winning for last place. Step up your game, PerC users. We have a "worst of" trophy to claim.


----------



## RoaringKat (Oct 23, 2017)

ESFJ are one of the most common types, exceeded only by ISFJ (at least since the last poll), and the dominant cognitive function of an ESFJ is FE, combine that with the hollywood sensationalization of either feelers and/or extroverts makes them the most pushed archetype. Basically, they are outgoing naturally which means lots of other types of people are drawn to them- plus they make up a significant portion of society versus, for example an INTP which is onl7 3.3% or an INFJ which is 15%- which means there are more of you to pat each others backs. If an INTP was standing in a room with me, I may miss them unless I walk by and hear them talking about radical reformation with another XNTP, whereas I doubt anyone misses an ESFJ in the room- ever.
Unfortunately types who desire depth of conversation or character sometimes don't appreciate this seemingly "shallow" type (hence the hate) but that doesn't mean in person, that we can't be entertained by watching the dramas that tend to follow this type around. Furthermore- they may be disliked for the same reason that they are liked which is their outgoing behaviour- which can be mistaken for flightiness. I know lots of ESFJs and I like some and tolerate others- nothing can be a broad statement. 
As for the original question of this thread: INFP, ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INTJ, all others I hold with an open hand. Until I meet each personality in its healthiest form I reserve judgement.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Anybody besides most ISTJs or ENTJs that I've met irl or here. The ISTJs I've met in life that is.


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

Extreamly stereotypical, but I'll say that so far in life I seem to mostly connect well with xNFPs.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

Mister Bimbo said:


> I won't do this.


Laughed so hard at this :laughing: This comment is so INFP (no offense)


----------



## Mr.Tambourine Man (May 26, 2016)

ESxPs
xNTJs
xNFPs
ENTPs
xNFJs
INTPs
STJs
SFJs
ISxPs 

This was really hard... I find each of the types so interesting! Except maybe ISxPs... (sry)


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

ESFP, my sister's confirmed type roud:
My sister is my best friend!
Also, my childhood hero Steve Irwin was likely an ESFP.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

This is very hard

1. INTP, INFP, INTJ, ISTP - tied
5. ISFP, ISTJ
7. ESFP, ESTP
9. ENTJ
10. ISFJ
11. ESTJ
12. ENFP
13. ENTP
16. INFJ, ENFJ, ESFJ

Basically, I clash with Ne doms and high Fe users.

Enneagram
5>4,9>8>1, 6> 7 > 3 > 2

This is just in general, though. While the first few represent my preferences both theoretical and actual, the last ones in each group represent my least more theoretically and in practice I just don't know enough to form a strong conclusion.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

This is too hard and it's different between genders so I'm making tiers:

1. ISTP, ESTP, ENTJ, ESTJ

2. ENFJ, ESFP, INTP, ENTP

3. ISFJ, ISTJ, ISFP, INTJ

4. INFJ, ESFJ

5. ENFP, INFP


----------



## macosb (Oct 23, 2017)

I love intp's


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

@Robopop Lmao yeah it's hilarious how INTJs hate on ESTJs but then go on to idolize and relate to an ESTJ character that they think is INTJ xD


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

MusiCago said:


> Favorites: ENFP and ENTP (they make me soooooo weak.)
> 3/4. INFJ and a healthy INFP
> 5. ENFJ
> 6/7. ESFP (I get along really well with them) and ISFJ
> ...


Yeah most people don't like ENTJs, that's why they only score 5% on lovable. Also there's a "children of ESFJ parents support group" on Facebook lol.


----------



## 00Hikaru00 (Jul 28, 2017)

I find it very hard to rank because each type has good and bad traits and I don't know some types well so it's unfair to rank them. Perhaps I'll just share how I feel towards certain types:


I've a love-hate relationship with the *ESFJs* irl. On one hand, I really like their warmth and friendliness and how they always stand by you. They're also usually fun-loving and easy going. But when they're under stress, they can get really manipulative and spiteful and will go around fishing for compliments, sometimes at the expense of others which I really hate. When they're not behaving that way, I actually enjoyed their company.

My brother is a *ESTJ* and I can understand why people say they're "bossy". They can also be blunt and opinionated, or distant and cold when under tremendous pressure. However, I know my ESTJ brother cares deeply although he rarely shows it as he's too busy dealing with practical day-to-day matters. Some people judged him on the surface but by doing that, they actually missed knowing the _real_ him. 

I know two *ISTJs* irl - my brother and an ex-colleague cum friend. They always do what they promised. Very reliable, loyal and responsible which are qualities I value. They rarely get emotional. If they think you're being ridiculous, they will tell you. They show care in practical ways. 

Both of my *ISFJ*-friends are very caring and sweet. One of them brewed herbal soup for me to cure my cough. Another one always drives us home. They're humble and helpful but can physically burn themselves out easily. Sometimes it irritates me to watch them like "why do they have to do so much??". They can also be cowardice in stating their opinions and like to sweep things under the carpet, which can cause more misunderstandings at times.

I usually enjoy *ENTJs'* company. We can have loads of fun doing things tog and discussing ideas (because we both have Ni). They love taking the lead and I will gladly let them. However, I find them more bossy than ESTJs. Their self-confidence and strong will can also make them stubborn and defensive. There are times where I feel that my ENTJ-friend doesn't _hear_ my opinions. 

I know one *INFP* gal who keeps her opinions to herself pretty much and always seems nice and unassuming. We don't have problems getting along so far but we don't know each other well enough yet.

My *INTJ*-friend is quirky, sometimes cold, usually nonchalant. Kinda like a lone wolf. We have quite a fun time discussing theories and ideas. I always enjoy intellectual conversations with him.

I know two *INFJs* irl. When the three of us have a conversation, it can get really emotionally charged. We either get each other excited or melancholic. They're same type as me so of course I like them.  INFJs are thoughtful people. We may not show it in practical ways like ISFJs but we're often thinking of you and for you in subtle ways. 

My *ISTP*-friend is always relaxed and spontaneous. Friendly guy with no airs and very hospitable. It's quite hard to know him truly as he often keeps thoughts to himself but he's good company and a well-liked guy in our social circle.

My *ESTP*-friend always makes me laugh. The party is not complete without them but hard to have deep conversations with. They are blunt but I appreciate their honesty.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

johncena said:


> Omg report her! thats horrible. What a bully!


This happened like 12 years ago, yeah she was a bully but eventually her antics caught up with her and she got transfered to another site but still kept her job (as a security officer).

She actually had the nerve to accuse me of fabricating being in the hospital for 2 weeks recovering from surgery, she stayed 30 minutes into my shift just to harrass and chew me out. She was known to be a difficult person but she seemed to especially single me out for whatever reason. This was one of those ISTJs whose Si completely internalized her identity with her job and probably had no life outside of that.

That is the only time I have ever experienced a panic attack and it was scary as hell, I probably could have sued her for bodily harm or something but I was very young at the time.


----------



## GoodMorning (Nov 10, 2017)

1. *ENFP* - These types come off as fun, spontaneous--really pull me out, and can connect on a more personal level.
2. *ENTP* - Quick witted, always up for a deep discussion.
3. *INTP* - Like the ENTP with the wit, but more reserved. My sarcastic buds.
4. *INFJ* - Of course, I feel a deep connection between my own type. Whenever I find one, immediately I think: "That's me." So, I try to bond with these types a bit more--since, you'd think I'd be able to know what they like/don't like.
5. *INTJ* - Up for long discussions and I connect well with them, but they're also stubborn as heck. Don't debate them.
6. *ESFJ* - The people-loving extroverts that always present themselves with enthusiasm. Harder to connect with on a personal level--(being an N).
7. *INFP* - Very closed off, hard-to-know types. Always more to the typical "good" response. Just too quiet; they lack strong (casual) communication skills, which makes it hard for first introductions.
8. *ENFJ* - Some of these are fine--but they're _so_ overly feely, dramatic, anxious... Too much for my tastes.
9. *ISFJ* - Caring, humble types that enjoy/deserve appreciation. Just really hard to connect with.
10. *ESTP* - Lively people that never bore me, though they can be too much at times. Love how _tuned in_ they are to their surroundings.
11. *ISFP* - I really enjoy how patient/tuned in these types are to conversations--I can talk all I want!! Just kidding--but, I enjoy them, though they're hard to really know.
12. *ESFP* - These types can either be extreme enthusiasts or down in the dumps with a sudden mood change--depends on the day. 
13. *ISTJ/ISTP* - Why are they so dang hard to know? I can never get them to open up (ISTJs, anyway) - (Never met an ISTP)
15. *ESTJ* - So snappy and inconsiderate, but I can tolerate most of these types, surprisingly--I've just learned how to work them; don't get in their way and they'll enjoy your company.
16. *ENTJ* - Witty, but too insensitive, commanding--hard to really like for me.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> @Robopop Lmao yeah it's hilarious how INTJs hate on ESTJs but then go on to idolize and relate to an ESTJ character that they think is INTJ xD


This so much!

I lost count how many people I've seen over the _''Guess my type''_ forum who type themselves as INFx and then idolize a celebrity or fictional character who's a clear cut ESFJ but that they insist is also INFx. Immaturity, meet cluelessness.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

So much ENTJ hate in this thread :dry:
Here's a list of my top 6 from my personal experience IRL just for fun...

1. INTJ. We think along the same wavelengths, but they tend to let me take the lead. I can trust them to make sure our vision is solid and to implement on the plans. Have a lot of fun just chilling and discussing things too. Only type aside from random old Russian men to beat me in chess, I respect that!

2. ESTP. I respect their quick-witted intelligence and their street smarts. Never a dull moment their smooth operator style opens lots of avenues most people can't get into. 

3. ENFP. I admit they are annoying sometimes haha (I'm sure I'm more annoying dw..) but we can just keep talking with no end -- never a dull conversation. 

4. ISFP. Such an opposite viewpoint that it's refreshing -- what it's like to just relax, be content with where you are, and just go with things. Appreciate sense feelings, truly connect, have a good time. 

5. ISTJ. Super reliable. Super reasonable. I like. 

6. ENFJ. In my experience, when we come together -- we either clash, or if we agree on something -- we feel unstoppable. Shit just gets done and I love it. Conversations feel very real.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Temizzle said:


> So much ENTJ hate in this thread :dry:


Try being an ESTJ.


----------



## Whisperdream28 (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny how a few negative or positive experiences with a few people of each type can completely affect people's rankings. Going off my limited experiences with people whose types I know and the general descriptions, I'd probably say: 

1. ENFJ 
2. INFJ 
3. ISFJ
4. ESFJ (my sister is an ESFJ and she's awesome) 
5. ENFP
6. INFP 
7. INTJ
8. ISFP 
9. ENTJ

I may have a slight preference for FJ types...  I haven't really interacted with the other eight types that I know of (except for one that I'd put dead last, but I feel mean doing that here haha) so I'll just stop there.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

I'll do it, even though I love everybody equally. 

1. ENFP: The type I look up to, like the more inspiring version of who I am. I wish I could be an ENFP sometimes. 
2. ENTP: Witty and charming, help me open up without pressure, which makes me feel comfortable in expressing my Ne
3. INFJ: Thought I was this type for the longest, the person I am deep down
4. INTP: Admire your endless search for knowledge and understanding, I want to have more conversations with this type, but where are you? 
5. INFP: Rarely interact or befriend other INFP's, but I like celebrity INFP's that I see 
6. INTJ: Great with words, able to be simultaneously logical and emotional (even though you wouldn't want to admit the emotional part, it's obvious), have a poetical way of saying things 
7. ENFJ: Intense and conflicting at the worst of times, but in general amazing human beings 
8. ISFJ: Your drive to always help people is beautiful, I have it, but you act on it all the time
9. ESTP: Fun and in the moment, share no cognitive functions or preferences in order, yet I somehow connect with you 
10. ESFJ: Warm and welcoming, with a fun Ne tertiary sense of humor 
11. ISFP: The more aware version of me, although I wouldn't want to be an ISFP, I think you guys are hella cool 
12. ISTP: Not a lot of experience with this type, but have a very down to earth vibe, whilst also remaining mysterious ?
13. ENTJ: Unnecessarily intimidating, but deep down you care a lot and are very protective
14. ESFP: Superficial and hard to remain patient with sometimes
15. ISTJ: I don't know you personally, it's hard to get to know you personally, but I know you have good intentions 
16. ESTJ: Again, having caring and loyal intentions, but never show it. Always focused on what I do not find important, and generally enforce things in a manner that is not warm. Have humane intentions, but show them in a robotic way. (Probably cause I don't like the ESTJ side of me)


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Temizzle said:


> So much ENTJ hate in this thread :dry:
> Here's a list of my top 6 from my personal experience IRL just for fun...
> 
> 1. INTJ. We think along the same wavelengths, but they tend to let me take the lead. I can trust them to make sure our vision is solid and to implement on the plans. Have a lot of fun just chilling and discussing things too. Only type aside from random old Russian men to beat me in chess, I respect that!
> ...


ENTJs are not that bad, just that ESTPs and you all have different ways of doing stuff.


----------



## dabbu (Nov 14, 2017)

Entp
enfp
intp
infp
intj
estp
enfj
istp
isfp
entj
istj
isfj
esfj
infj
esfp
estj


----------

